# De l'art et la manière d'installer Linux dans une entreprise

## sergio

Bonjour tous,

J'aimerais ouvrir une discussion sur les différents moyens de promouvoir l'utilisation de Linux dans les entreprises. Je me retrouve sur le départ de ma propre entreprise pour, je pense, n'avoir pas su imposer mon point de vue quand aux économies que Linux permet de réaliser et à la capacité de ce dernier de remplacer Windows sur bien des points. Etant remplacé par deux Windowsiens purs et durs (c'est un comble deux administrateurs systèmes Windows pour faire le même travail qu'un seul administrateur système Linux...) ces derniers ont entrepris de démonter tout ce que j'ai mis en place ces dernières années (bonjour le boulot pour eux)... 

Ne voulant pas recommencer deux fois de suite la même erreur j'aimerais que ceux qui ont réussi à faire passer Linux auprès de leurs directions informatique respectives me conseillent sur les arguments qu'ils ont pu utiliser pour y parvenir...

C'est aussi pour moi, une façon de faire le bilan des années écoulées...

Ceux qui veulent en discuter avec moi sont les bienvenus...

A+

----------

## arlequin

Dans le Linux Mag du mois dernier, il y a un atricle d'un gars qui raconte comment il a remplacé un serveur Windows NT par un Nunux (ouais bon d'accord, une debian). C'est relativement intéressant à lire, vu qu'il aborde enfin un cas concret, montrant aussi bien les facilités que les difficultés rencontrées...

En fait, je ne connais pas vraiment la position des entreprises face au pingouin. J'ai lu dans la presse au cours des derniers mois que l'alternative libre commence à émerger. Un état américain qui souhaite installer une Mandrake 9.x tunée dans ses écoles, le gouvernement allemand qui finance le projet Kde, IBM qui installe Linux (apparement une Redhat) sur ses serveurs (en remplacement de son Unix maison !!), Dell qui migre ses serveurs sous Nunux (je rappelle que Dell est numero 1 mondial de la vente, avec un service de qualité...).

Pas mal de chose donc qui crédibilise le logiciel libre. Mais quand est-il vraiment ?

Aujourd'hui, je pense que Linux n'a plus à faire ses preuves dans le domaine des serveurs. Les choses sont acquises et les entreprises en sont conscientes. Mais là où "le bas blaisse", c'est la bureautique... et oui !! Comment remplacer la suite Office de Micro$oft (à part Word, Excel, PauvrePoint, il y a aussi Access, Project, Outlook/Exchange) ? Je pense que le débat se situe plus à ce niveau...

Autre problème évident: les applications spécifiques à chaque entreprise... pas mal d'entreprises ont leurs logiciels maison ou utilisent des softs relativement ciblés (un médecin par exemple, tous les logiciels du marché tourne sous Windows ou MacOS). Redévelopper toutes les applis afin de les faire tourner sous Linux semble un défi plus couteux que les licences de Micro$oft (à court terme).

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que le débat mérite d'être lancé...

Sans trop vouloir faire de pub, le sujet est aussi abordé dans le Linux Mag de ce mois-ci...

Voilà... j'ai dû oublié plein de choses, mais je laisse la parole aux autres   :Wink: 

----------

## cylgalad

Tout ça c'est une histoire de politique : les grosses boîtes sont inféodés aux U$A et donc favorisent un giga-gaspillage à cause des merdes de chez M$, 

Tu peux leur prouver par A+B comment Linux est meilleur et plus économique (0? qui dit mieux, pas M$ !), ça ne changera rien, c'est le règne de la pensée unique made-in-redmond.

----------

## px

les entreprises sont mal informées et ne connaissent "que" microsoft. J'ai deja pu remarquer cela dans qq boites où j'ai travaillé ou où j'ai des contacts, chez eux ils ont windows et msoffice parce qu'il etait dans l'ordinateur qu'ils ont achetés, en entreprise, ils utilisent windows par ce qu'il etait deja installé et ils ont l'habitude, nullepart quelqu'un est intervenu pour dire qu'il y avait linux.

Le premier aspect de l'argumentation, est de dire que si ce n'est que pour faire du word, excel ainsi que les mails, base de données etc... on peut faire la meme chose que windows pour moins cher. Ce qui aide la migration. Leur dire que ce n'est pas parcequ'ils vont passés a une autre version de openoffice qu'ils vont devoir racheter des licences pour toutes les machines. ASPECT ECONOMIQUE

"oui mais linux c compliqué": installez une mandrake 9.1 et dites moi ce que vous en pensez. ASPECT UTILISATEUR

Pour les serveurs, il faut lancer la discution sur la sécurité, leur dire que linux sort bcp plus de maj de securité que microsoft, pour la simple est bonne raison que la comunauté est extremement reactive et qu'ils n'attende pas des mois pour sortir un gros patch de securité qui laissera le systeme patentiellement vulnerable durant tout ce temps. ASPECT REACTIF.

Je pense que pour les entreprises ce sera surtout l'aspect, ca fait la meme chose pour moins cher qui va primer, faut avoir un portable sous la main avec un dual boot windows/linux avec respectivement msoffice / openoffice + kde. Tu va dans windows tu fait un petit fichier word, tu lance linux et tu l'ouvre. La dessus il va tilter.

Ensuite pour ce qui est du developpement en GPL, faut arriver a leur faire comprendre que cela passe dans la publicité et qu'en plus le logiciel risque d'etre bien meilleur que si il n'y a qu'un stagiaire qui sors du code de merde  :Wink: 

etc...

----------

## arlequin

 *px wrote:*   

> le logiciel risque d'etre bien meilleur que si il n'y a qu'un stagiaire qui sors du code de merde 

 

Petite nuance: ce n'est pas parce que tu es stagiaire que tu sors du "code de merde"...

----------

## sergio

Pour continuer la discussion il y a plusieurs infos qu'il faut que je vous communique :

- Pour l'instant je me suis concentré que sur l'aspect serveur de Linux même si j'ai quelques utilisateurs avec des station de travail sous Linux (très satisfaits au demeurant)

- Le point d'achoppement se situe plus au niveau du service informatique ou ont emergé ces derniers mois des cadres formés à l'école Windows. Bruts de coffrage...

- Les arguments avancés le plus fréquement sont : 

La compléxité du système,

Tous les outils n'existent pas en mode graphique,

On comprend rien au système de fichier, (pas de disque C, D, etc...),

On comprend rien au système permissions,

On ne connais pas les commandes UNIX de base et on ne veut pas les apprendre

C'est plus long à installer, donc plus de main d'oeuvre

Il n'y a pas de support... (là j'ai quand même rigolé un moment !!!)

Par contre, il n'y a pas de remise en cause du fait que cela marche bien... et que Linux est système efficace.

Ce que je sens c'est plus une peur de l'inconnu face au discours plus sécurisant de Microsoft (1'' suffit) surtout pour des gens qui ne connaissent même pas MS-DOS (c'est quoi une ligne de commande ? véridique). Pour ma part je pense que c'est plus sur cet aspect là que j'aurais du argumenter... J'ai voulu déplacer le débat sur le cout des licences mais ça ne suffit pas à contrebalancer ce problème...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

A+

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Loin (mais loin loin hein!) d'être pro-ricain ou pro-crosoft, je voulais réagir à ceci :

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Tout ça c'est une histoire de politique : les grosses boîtes sont inféodés aux U$A et donc favorisent un giga-gaspillage à cause des merdes de chez M$, Tu peux leur prouver par A+B comment Linux est meilleur et plus économique (0? qui dit mieux, pas M$ !), ça ne changera rien, c'est le règne de la pensée unique made-in-redmond.

 

Là cylgalad, tu t'enflammes légèrement. Crosoft a une vision différente (ok, très différente) du monde du libre mais de là à dire qu'ils produisent de la merde ... Leurs produits sont opaques (très ...), moyennement stables avec un coût de license élevé mais ils offrent des garanties : de compatibilités avec le matériel et avec les formats de fichiers employés. Quand tu achètes un produit (un logiciel), tu t'assures d'abord de savoir s'il convient à tes besoins et pour ça tu vas voir tes voisins s'ils sont content de ce qu'ils ont. Linux est encore très jeune et peu (très peu) de sociétés l'emploient en bureautique car elles n'ont aucun retour d'expérience et aucune ne veut essuyer les plâtres.

De plus, une société veut une garantie de _bon_ fonctionnement (hot-line ou autre, qui existe sous Linux _mais qui n'est pas gratuite_). Et cela pour tous les logiciels qu'elle utilise : ok Red Hat, Mandrake ou autre peuvent assurer ce service mais sur leurs packs uniquement, pas sur les autres logiciels ...

Les entreprises veulent des partenaires solides (cf difficultés financières de Mandrake par exemple  :Sad:  ) qui peuvent assurer le fonctionnement de leurs installations et donc ne risquent pas de mettre la clef sous la porte (ce qui est peu probable pour Microsoft).

De plus, quand un service achète une imprimante, un appareil photo numérique ou autre, l'idée c'est tu le branches et ça fonctionne. Pas besoin de faire venir le service informatique de la boîte pour te l'installer. Faut pas croire que l'utilisateur final est un pro de l'informatique : il mets le cd dans la boîte et le prog d'install se lance. Pas de mount /mnt/cdrom, cd /mnt/cdrom, make truc && make bidule etc. S'il fallait former tout le personnel à linux, cela demanderait des investissements de temps (donc d'argent) colossaux. Non, Linux n'est pas gratuit pour une boîte.

Enfin, on te demande un CV : format .doc, on te demande un rapport : format .doc, une présentation : .ppt etc. Même s'il existe des softs 10 fois mieux (TeX par ex) tu ne peux pas échanger d'information avec tes voisins car ils n'utilisent pas ces formats. C'est impensable pour une société de vouloir s'isoler.

En conclusion, Linux n'a plus rien a prouver en tant que serveur (comme le dit arlequin, de grosses boîtes l'ont bien compris) car il est utilisé par des informaticiens mais il lui reste encore beaucoup de chemin à parcourir pour s'implanter en tant que poste de travail.

Voila mon avis. Je me suis fait l'avocat du diable le temps d'un post mais je n'aime pas qu'on casse du sucre sur le dos de qqu qui n'est pas là pour ce défendre. Je n'approuve pas Microsoft ni sa vision mais il fait des produits qui conviennent (suffisent!!) à 90% des utilisateurs.

----------

## julien_tierny

peut être pourrais tu contacter des prestataires linux qui ont l'habitude de réaliser des migrations pour leurs clients (je pense à particulier à Easter-eggs, Parix XIV) ?

ils sont très gentils si on abuse pas.

je pense que les commerciaux te donneront toute une liste de bons arguments à la migration.

----------

## julien_tierny

(excuse moi jacky.... longue vie à gentoo !)

----------

## Nemerid

J'ai écris mon dernier article sur ce theme sur http://www.frgentoo.net/

il vaut ce qu'il vaut et j'ai essayé de reprendre les principales idées vu sur ce sujet dans les mailings liste ou il a été débattu, ainsi que de mon experience propre.

Donc, je t'invite à aller lire mon article qui est à mon avis une bonne source d'inspiration pour ce débat  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, je vais essayer de mettre le plus rapidement possible en place les forums pour pouvoir commenter les articles.

Je vous propose en attendant de continuer à commenter le sujet ici, vu que c'est l'endroit tout disposé maintenant.

----------

## sergio

Je suis d'accord sur le fond de ton article nemerid, la stabilité et l'efficacité de Gentoo (et des autres distributions en règle générales) ne peuvent pas être remises en cause même par les Windowsiens les plus durs (elles ne le sont pas au demeurant). Là où ce situe le problème à mon avis c'est sur l'aspect pédagogique :

Comment briser les modes ? (la mode tout de suite c'est XP et active directory) 

Comment faire prendre conscience que le cout supplémentaire en main d'oeuvre nécessaire n'est pas :

	1. unsurmontable,

	2. qu'il sera à terme amortit par une stabilité meilleure...

J'aimerais également revenir sur ce point (le cout supplémentaire en mai  d'oeuvre). C'est pas totalement vrai : Windows exige aussi de la main d'oeuvre ne serait-ce que pour maintenir à jour les différents correctifs, etc... Les plantages sont réguliers si l'on applique pas une politique préventive de nettoyage du système, bref une notion qui passe mal dans les DRI (je parle pour moi, c'est différent ailleurs) : l'exploitation. Mais il faut reconnaître que M$ à été très bon dans ce domaine : il a sut vendre un concept : installez - cliquez - ça marche - pas besoin de maintenance - un imbecile peut installer un serveur... même si ce n'est pas vrai dans la réalité c'est l'image qu'il donne...

Tout ça pour en revenir à mon premier point : nous manquons souvent de pédagogie pour convaincre nos collègues et nos DRI respectives. D'autant plus que la mauvaise situation de Mandrake (qui s'était fait malgré une réputation dans les entreprises même auprès des décideurs qui n'ont jamais vu un Linux tourner sous leurs yeux) n'a rien arrangé ce qui pose le problème du filet de sécurité : avec M$ les décideurs se disent que la question de pérénité du système n'a pas à se poser. Qu'on le veuille ou non on ne peut guère opposer d'arguments dans ce sens. Se retrancher derrière l'importance (en termes de nombre de la communauté) n'est pas une solution satisfaisante d'où une approche à trouver... laquelle ?

A suivre...

----------

## Nemerid

En fait, je suis le premier à vouloir que les entreprises payent des admin systèmes, plutôt que des licenses ou du support technique pour des choses qu'on pourrait très facilement éviter dans un environnement libre. Même si ça a le même coup, ça génère des compétences, de la richesse et on gagne en indépendance.

Le changement qui doit se faire est un changement de mentalité et c'est au gouvernement (pardonnez moi du terme) de se bouger le cul pour changer tout ceci, notemment par exemple dans toutes les administrations pour au moins montrer l'exemple. Je ne dis pas qu'il faille supprimer totalement microsoft, je suis pour la diversité des systèm, mais compte tenu des millions d'euros qui sont perdus et qui pourraient être transformé en masse salariale en france à cause de l'informatique, je me dis que c'est bien dommage.

Quoiqu'il en soit, les choses bougent. Je travail sur un lieu qui me laisse pas mal de souplesse quand aux décisions des systèmes que j'utilise et j'opte bien évidemment pour linux. (Ma station de bureau est sous gentoo).

Nous sommes une équipe d'administrateurs systèmes compétent et réactif et utiliser windows devient pour nous de plus en plus rare. Nous avons le réflexe qu'il faut et surtout vu que je suis dans une administration, je suis content de savoir que les choses vont dans le bon sens. Malheureusement, ce n'est pas partout pareil. Il faut attendre et voir ce que ça donne et profiter des oportunités  :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

Il faut aussi, je le pense, voir que les boites aiment bien avoir qq sur qui taper quand ca va mal. Le support technique n'est d'ailleurs pas vu, a mon sens, comme suffisamment implique dans l'evolution de linux.

En effet, si je trouve un bug, mettons dans le kernel Solaris, et que je crie bien fort parce que, par exemple:

 Je suis un gros client

 J'ai des accords de partenariat

Le fix pour ce bug sera integre peut-etre plus rapidement, de facon "officielle".. Alors que dans le cas de linux, les boites ne pensent pas que ce soit exactement la meme chose.

Quand au desktop, le principal probleme est vraiment l'echange des donnees, et plus particulierement des .doc .. La boite pour laquelle je bossais auparavant ne faisait que des .doc .. J'avais la chance d'avoir un manager qui me repassait mes .txt en .doc, jusqu'a ce que j'installe CrossOver Office ..

Du coup pas mal de mentalites (surtout chez les managers) ont changees.

Par contre je dois dire que dans toutes les boites pour lesquelles j'ai travaille, j'ai eu, soit a developper/proter sur linux, soit la boite possedait au moins un serveur sous linux ....

C'est quand meme assez encourageant  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

ne pensez-vous pas que le principal probleme de linux en entreprise reste

les utilisateurs ? ou eur habitudes plutot qu'ils ne veulent absolument pas changer.

j'ai un exemple de base a citer :

je suis graphiste , je travail dans un cabinet d'architecture et mes potes bosse souvent 

en free lance .

on me dit souvent : houa C cool linux , houa y sait faire ca linux ,houa ton term transparent (heu je m'egard)  :Very Happy: 

mais on me dit aussi : aouai mais elle est ou sous gimp la fonction X de Toshop

ou sodipodi est-ce qu'il gere les transparences comme illustrator ou coreldraw   :Crying or Very sad: 

le probleme je pense C la facon dont on compare ce que peut faire l'un par rapport a l'autre

et les habitude qu'on a pris dans un environnement de prodution

preso je pense que linux est mure pour l'entreprise (dans certains domaines) seulement si les entreprise enboche

des admin sconpetents qu'y prepare les machines

pour leur utilisateur (et ca C pas demain la veille)

je sait pas si j'ai ete tres clair mais bon ...  :Very Happy: 

a plus et pardon pour l'orthographe et l'accentuation   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Paule.Green

bon je vais faire vite parcequ'il faut que je rentre chez moi....

Juste pour participer :

j'ai créer une société avec deux camarades (donc on est que trois, pas une multinationale de décideurs préssés), on est une agence de paysagistes dplg. sur les trois, un a beaucoup de mal avec  l'ordinateur (il commence à maitriser un traitement de texte...), le second a touché son premier ordinateur (sous win98) il y a 3 ans et moi pareil, mais il y a 4 ans.VOILA pour le tableau.

il y a deux ans, un ami fana de mac m'a dit, "mais si t'es en PC, pourquoi, au moins tu te mets pas à linux". Il n'y connaissait rien...moi non plus, alors j'ai acheter un bouquin genre "linux pour les nuls" (une merde quoi...)

Après un an de réflexion, j'ai convaincu mes collègues (ou +tot ils m'ont dit qu'ils me faisait confiance), de voir doucement...

- On a commencer avec un routeur (un 486 avec CoyoteLinux sur une disquette..), c'était modeste. Je leur ai expliqué à quoi ca servait (meme si je suis pas tres sur de mes regles de filtrage et de l'efficacité de la chose) c'était une premiere preuve d'efficacité pour un cout nul.

- après j'ai installé mon poste en double boot (avec Mandrake puis Slackware, puis Gentoo)...bon ca leur a plus l'interface...openoffice et gimp....sans plus, mais aux vues du prix des licences propriétaires et du système mise à jour/tu passes à la caisse (notamment on a acheterCiel pour la compta...et on a recu +de10 lettres pour prendre l'abonnement et blablabla et quand tu réinstalle et bin faut une nouvelle clé...repromo pour l'abonnement.....) ba on c'est dit qu'il fallait faire un choix tant que notre société est jeune. la +part des boites dans notre domaine prennent un prestataire ("un lecteur de manuel pour Windows") et paient tous les mois (quand elles ne piratent pas...), on ne voulait pas de ce système.

Alors aux vues de l'évolution du libre, on a pris le train en marche...

- le truc qui a convaincu mes collègues, c'est quand on a décidé de se monter un serveur de fichiers (parceque des archives sur trois postes c'est le bordel...)(à noter que dans les agences d'archi, le mot "serveur" sonne comme un mot magique et comme un signe exterieur de richesse...et je parle bien d'un pauv serveur de fichiers..."ba c'a doit bien couter dans les 10 000 euros...")

bon 100 euros pour une carte bi-pentioum-pro et un bon 20 heures pour comprendre la base d'OpenAFS (c'est Gentoo qui m'a fait découvrir avec le tuto : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openafs.xml )

et la aucun problèmes on adore, ca plante JAMAIS, le serveur on l'oubli dans le placard et ca marche tout seul (bon ptit problèmes de permissions parfois...)

puis Gentoo pour tout le monde...avec Gnome pour que cela ressemble pas trop à windows...histoire de pas ne pas engendrer de confusions..

Voila cela fait quatre mois et doucement on redevient productif, mais c'est long. Il y a des trucs qui marchent pas bien (genre imprimer sur le traceur, ouvrir des documents msword, traiter des fichiers de 300 Mo avec GIMP....)

mais globalement on est content....et on est sur que cela ira en s'améliorant.

Pour répondre à Sergio : je crois qu'il n'y pas meilleurs arguments que les principes avancés par la LIBRE...(meme si dans mon post je n'en ai pas encore parler, pour nous cela a été "le truc " qui a fait que l'on s'y ait interesser).

enfin + subjectivement, je crois au libre, comme solution incontournable dans l'avenir, en tout cas pour les PME...

et meme que je vois dans ma boule de cristal que dans pas si longtemps, je verrais un gros "GNU/HURD" au démarage de mon outil de travail....

@+

----------

